# Tomy Racemaster GT40



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Should be available in November.

Thanks to Bill (wm_Brant) for making me aware of these in another thread.

If I have broken some rule by posting pictures that were made available to the public in another forum, then I'm sorry. But, it wouldn't be the first time I posted pics to the dismay of someone else....remembering back to 2002....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I am anxiously waiting for them too!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You know, more models like this could take an awful lot of wind out of the sails of the "1/32 is superior" line. Can't wait, hope the production run looks this good, and is the first of many.

NJ, I wish Wahoo would post here......


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with everything you said there OFJ.

This is the first HO car I have seen that rivaled the detail of the larger scales. And it would be very cool if we could get some direct updates on this forum from manufacturers.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I saw those as well, very sweet! Where are we going to be able to order them from, it isn't clear to me?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

This is Racemasters website, which has online ordering. I think the marketing channels for these cars are a bit more restricted then AW or JL. 

Racemaster's office is actually just a few miles from where I live, and the local HS stocks only AFX HO slots, so I hope to get these from my LHS.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> I agree with everything you said there OFJ.
> 
> This is the first HO car I have seen that rivaled the detail of the larger scales. And it would be very cool if we could get some direct updates on this forum from manufacturers.


Woaaah nice, nice, nice and nice....yes these are very nice bodies! Oh yeah!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> NJ, I wish Wahoo would post here......


 Better yet AFX Racemasters should have its own subsection


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Drool!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Drool!


Ditto.

Times two.

And that's an understatement.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I wonder if...*

...Racemasters could put more new bodies out per year if they wanted to?? I gotta think they know in advance what they want to produce. They seem to follow a long protracted process to bring a new release onto the market and only one or two at a time. I could see them selling a lot more cars every year if they could release more per year (nothing is as easy as it seems though). On one hand the adult in me says "man, they really take the time to do their bodies right and perhaps *not* rushing new cars out is why they have stayed in the game so long". On the other hand the kid in me says "MORE... NEWER... FASTER.... MORE". nd


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Those cars look great. Even better than I expected.

I see that Bud is now selling the new Racemaster Champ cars. I hope he'll have the GT40s when they come out too.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Still read here every day,but slots have kind of taken a bit of a back seat as I am busy with my musical endeavors............

These GT 40s are OFF the freakin hook.Ive waited forever for something like this.

Always oogled the Baur GT 40s.The prices always kept me away tho.These???IMHO they are actually BETTTER then the Baurs,AND cheaper by far.

I cant wait for these babies!!!!!

Mike


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've had the first four Baurs like twice and sold them all for at least three times what I paid for them. I really didn't care for the 440-X2 chassis or the short squatty look of the Baurs. These should be awsome on an M/T chassis.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Even better on the chassis they are designed for (SRT) or a G3 if they will fit.
On the flip side imagine a field of these on G-Jet chassis


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

can't wait. I;ll take row of each. CAN;t wait to see these with some nice Vincent Custom rims and fat silicones on them


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

they are really sharp looking.When will they be released? Will have to buy some


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely need a few of these. Not sure I'll run them or just polish them.  rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Available in November.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Even better on the chassis they are designed for (SRT) or a G3 if they will fit.
> On the flip side imagine a field of these on G-Jet chassis



You know I don't like the strong magnet chassis.

I haven't tried a G-jet yet.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

These bodies will probably fit an XT nicely as long as you switch to smaller OD o-rings for tires up front. It would be nice to get confirmation on that from Racemasters.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

OMG!!! I will be getting every one of these they make!!! Absolutely A-mazing


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Now those are sweet. All we need is some Ferrari's and Lola's to race against them 

Roger Corrie


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'd love to see a good Ferrari P4 and a Lola T-70 for the SRT or Super G+.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see a good Ferrari P4 and a Lola T-70 for the SRT or Super G+.



Does anybody make early LeMans cars in HO scale?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

TK Solver said:


> These bodies will probably fit an XT nicely as long as you switch to smaller OD o-rings for tires up front. It would be nice to get confirmation on that from Racemasters.


TK, you might want to post the question on the SCI board. Wahoo is the guy you want to ask. He runs Scalemasters and actually answers questions.

I too am looking forward to getting a fleet of them. The GT40 has always been my fav.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> Does anybody make early LeMans cars in HO scale?


There are a few for t-jets and MEV make some really nice ones but on t-jets they just can't be made to the proper height to look right. Bauer made a GT 40 and a 3 liter but that's pretty much it til you get to the AFX/TycoPro era and that's gonna be 1970 bodies and later. Even in that range it was mostly Can-Am cars. 

It'd be nice to see some Matras as well.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I find T-jets fun to race and take some skill for sure, but I really like the looks of the AFX/Tyco cars better

Maybe we can get Dan to do some??


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> Does anybody make early LeMans cars in HO scale?


I made these a couple years back. They are setting on 1/8th TJETS with skinny wheels. If I widened the wheels and put some Vincents on them they would be just right


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Those are pretty nice looking


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Very nice looking bodies. The Ferrari looks like it's cast from the Hot Wheels, no? And the MkIV is spectacular. Got another one? 

Actually I have it on good authority that HellonWheels8 is working on a Ferrari P4 based on the Minic body and a P34. Both should fit Tomy and Tyco chassis as well as Lifelike. I'm hoping their available by this fall.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That 907 longtail looks fantastic to me, wish that whole series was available!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> There are a few for t-jets and MEV make some really nice ones but on t-jets they just can't be made to the proper height to look right. Bauer made a GT 40 and a 3 liter but that's pretty much it til you get to the AFX/TycoPro era and that's gonna be 1970 bodies and later. Even in that range it was mostly Can-Am cars.
> 
> It'd be nice to see some Matras as well.


I think Brunos do some kind of Matra.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Very nice looking bodies. The Ferrari looks like it's cast from the Hot Wheels, no? And the MkIV is spectacular. Got another one?


 The Ferrari and the MKIV are shrunken versions of Jason Boyes master pieces. They were made to fit the TYCO 440X2 pan chassis in the long wheel base configuration. I shrank them down to LWB TJET


Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

SplitPoster said:


> That 907 longtail looks fantastic to me, wish that whole series was available!


I wish it was a 907 long tail  Its a Ford 3L P68

Roger Corrie


----------

